# CYOA (Choose your own adventure) Pokemon HGSS



## marbychu

Yeah. I've done a CYOA before, but I still don't know where to put it. So you can move this to the HGSS or RPG boards if you want too, just tell me so I don't get alarmed if/when this thread goes missing.

Basically, the way this works is I tell a little bit of a story. Then, I'll give you some choices. You vote for a choice. Then, the story continues with the option that got the most votes.

You wake up and realize, today you can choose your first Pokemon! You walk downstairs, and your mother is talking to your neighbor. She notices you, gives you a Pokegear, and says that she knew this day would come eventually. You give her a hug goodbye, and go to Professer Elm's place.

You notice a red-haired kid looking into the window of Elm's. He mutters something about Elm, then pushes you away. *Jerk*, you think.

You head into Elm's lab, and he asks you to do him a favor. It's along the path to Violet City, so it's not out of your way. You say sure, and he tells you to go to Mr. Pokemon's house and pick up something. He then lets you pick your first Pokemon. Who do you choose?

A) Chikorita
B) Cyndaquil
C) Totodile


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Go with a). it'll be more interesting.


----------



## Strife89

Zackrinian said:


> Go with a) [take a Chickorita]. it'll be more interesting.


I second the motion.


----------



## marbychu

hey Zack... You have 666 posts. OMG! :O RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!

lol...

I know it's probably early, but I'll continue the story.

You choose Chikorita. You like a challenge. You head up to Cherrygrove, up to Mr. Pokemon's House. You get an egg. Remembering Elm's words, to take it to Violet City and hand the object to his aide, you keep it. You head back to Cherrygrove to heal your new Pokemon. After you heal, you run into that same red-haired kid you saw earlier! You battle, and you easily beat him, heal up, and head to Violet City.

As you head to Violet City, you find some Pokemon! But then you remember, you forgot to stock up on Pokeballs! You only have one, so you can only catch one. Which one do you choose?

A) Pidgey
B) Rattata
C) Geodude


----------



## Superbird

c) geodude. It just has to be able to evolve fully.


----------



## marbychu

superbird, it can, don't worry. =D

I'll just give it an item so that it dosn't have to be traded to evolve. If it's chosen, that is.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I say C). it can (eventually) learn stone edge, earthquake, and (as a golem) various move tutor moves. go with C).


----------



## marbychu

ok, seeing as this is taking a while, I'll just go with these 2 votes.

"Go, Chikorita!" You only have _one_ shot at this. Using Tackle (or whatever Rita's beginning attack move is), you, ironically enough, easily weaken Geodude. Eh, don't question luck. You throw the Pokeball, but your luck runs out and it escapes!


...Did you really believe that? It was caught, but just barely.

You arrive at Violet City. You give the aide the egg, heal up, and head to the Violet Gym. Time for your first Gym battle.

The battle is 2 on 2, Single Battle, only you can make Substitutions. Falkner, master of Flying types, sends out Pidgey! You know Chikorita's weak to Flying Types, while Geodude's strong against them. But you know Falkner's next pokemon: Pidgeotto. If Geodude is weakened against Pidgey, you're doomed. So each decision has it's advantages and disadvantages. Who do you choose?

A) Chikorita
B) Geodude
C) This awesome Arceus someone gave you (lol, this isn't actually an option. Just a joke. Don't actually vote for this. If you do... something bad will happen.)

And now I wait.


----------



## Autumn

I vote for the Arceus.


----------



## marbychu

lol, seriously? Remember, something bad will happen if that option is chosen!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I vote 
d) purposefully lose against falkner, go to the pokemart that's _right there_ get some more pokeballs, then catch a mareep and raise it to level ten because its just like a walk in the park then :|

or b. Geodud won't get weakened, because Pidgey is a flying-type that pretty much knows wing attack, i think


----------



## marbychu

there is no D option. >_>

Otherwise, I'd say D) Other


----------



## Autumn

marbychu said:


> lol, seriously? Remember, something bad will happen if that option is chosen!


yes, seriously. go with c.


----------



## marbychu

ok... but you asked for it!


----------



## Strife89

I say keep Chikorita in and have it Growl a lot. Poor thing will faint without doing a bit of physical damage, but with this method, Geodude will surely(?) survive against the Pidgey with naught but a scratch. Pidgeotto will still be tough, but Geodude will be in there with more HP.


----------



## Take Flight

Strife89 said:


> I say keep Chikorita in and have it Growl a lot. Poor thing will faint without doing a bit of physical damage, but with this method, Geodude will surely(?) survive against the Pidgey with naught but a scratch. Pidgeotto will still be tough, but Geodude will be in there with more HP.


Agreed with the above.


----------



## marbychu

Hey guys! Sorry I havn't been here today, I was busy. You may have seen me on earlier, but I has using my mom's iPhone, so I couldn't type there. (I'm 14)

"Go, Chikorita! Chikorita, use Growl!" "Pidgey, use Gust!" You idiot! Growl only stops _PHYSICAL_ attacks! Chikorita takes a huge blow! You use tackle repeatitly. However, Pidgey manages to get another Gust in, a Chikorita takes another blow (quite literally, in fact) to the face! However, then, the stangest thing happens. Chikorita glows white! It get bigger... it has small little buds on it's neck... and the leaf on it's head has gotten larger!

"BAYLEEF!" It's evolved into Bayleef! It also utelizises a new attack, Razor Leaf, and despite the fact that it's not very effective, it takes Pidgey out, because of all those tackles!

The score is 2-1, and you havn't even used Geodude yet! Falkner sends out a bigger Pidgey... wait a minute... this is a Pidgeotto! NOT the same thing! You decide to use Razor leaf again, knowing it has a high critical-hit ratio. And it actually works! But Falkner uses Roost to melt away *ALL* of that damage! Then, Wing Attack finishes you off. Seriously? It's enough this Pidgeotto is underleveled, but WING ATTACK?!!?

Anyway, it's up to Geodude! Rock throw does major damage to the big bird, but it Roosts it away! Plus, now RT will only do regular damage! But then, Geodude uses... Mach Punch? Yeah, that's right Falkner. WE CAN CHEAT TOO! SO TAKE THAT!

...sorry, had to get that outta my system. Anyway, MP knocks out Pidgeotto, and you get the Zepher Badge! Falkner suggests you head to Azelea Town, where the second Gym is.

With Badge in hand, and a newly-evolved Bayleef (plus some extra Pokeballs), you head to Azalea town.

You find 3 pokemon, but Geodude only looks like it has enough energy to catch 2. C'mon! Are there _ALWAYS_ catching restrictions?!!? Which do you choose?

A) Pidgey and Mareep (Where was this dude earlier?)
B) Mareep and Rattata
C) Rattata and Pidgey


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Mareep and Pidgey. You need a flier, and Mareep > Rattata.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*agrees with above *


----------



## marbychu

Well, no one else is voting, so I guess that means to continue!

You catch Pidgey and Mareep. You liek Rattata's, thanks to a Youngster you met earlier in your journey. I think his name was Joey... Despite that, you need a flyer, and Mareep will be more useful later. Ground types are _much_ less common then Fighting types.

You get to Azelea Town, only to be stopped by Silver! You battle. He sends out Gastly and Zubat (gonna make this a Double battle to speed things up.)! Who do you choose.

Here, you get to vote for 2 options.

Silver has:
Gastly: Ghost/Poison Lv. 16 100% HP
Zubat: Poison/Flying Lv. 14 100% HP
Quilava: Fire Lv. 18 100% HP (not in)

Choose for 2 of the following pokemon:
A) Bayleef: Grass Lv. 17 100% HP Tackle, Razor Leaf, Growl
B) Geodude: Rock/Ground 100% HP Tackle, Defense Curl, Mach Punch (this is one special Geodude)
C) Mareep: Electric 100% HP Tackle, Cotton Spore, Thunderbolt
D) Pidgey: Normal/Flying 100% HP Gust, Growl


----------



## Chief Zackrai

B)
and C)


----------



## Anomaly 54

D and C

Gust Ghastly, Thunderbolt Zubat, maybehaps?


----------



## marbychu

OK, C's definitely in. But we need a vote for B or D.

If this keeps up, I'm gonna have to vote, too!


----------



## Barubu

I go D.


----------



## Superbird

B and C.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Go with Marreep and Pidgey


----------



## marbychu

C and D it is!

"Go! Mareep and Pidgey!" Mareeps Thundershock lands a major hit on Zubat! Gust, on the other hand, does little damage to Gastly. Zubat's Bite puts the hurt on Pidgey, and Gastly decides to follow up with Astonish on Mareep.

Mareep: 76% HP
Pidgey: 49% HP

Gastly: 89% HP
Zubat: 32% HP

Another T-shock defeats Zubat, Gust does little to Gastly(Yes, I know Gust is Flying-Type). Astonish to Mareep. Quilava is up next. T-shock on Gastly, Gust does _even less_ to Quil!

Mareep: 56% HP
Pidgey: 49% HP

Gastly: 54% HP
Quilava: 95% HP

One Flame Wheel defeats Pidgey. You decide it's logical to send in Geodude next(I knew you'd vote for him, so why clog up posts?). The usual for the rest.

Mareep: 31% HP
Geodude: 100% HP

Gastly: 4% HP (critical hit)
Quilava: 95% HP

One more T-shock and Gastly is down. Wait... what's this? Is this the move Flash? No! It's Mareep evolving! Now it's a Flaaffy(god, that's gonna be a pain in the butt to spell)! Rock Throw puts Quil on the ropes. T-shock defeats Quilava.

Now, it's on to Bugsy(After healing, of course). I'm not gonna tell u which type he uses(Yes, much to contrary belief, Bugsy's a guy.). It's obvious. He sends out Scyther. You figure Geodude works, but Flaaffy and Pidgey work wonders, too. BTW, this is a 3-on-3 battle.

Who do you choose?

A) Bayleef (if you choose this, you're on idiot. >_>)
B) Geodude
C) Flaaffy
D) Pidgey

Also, in your votes, tell me if you want me to vote, as well. If so, I'll start that the next time we get to write.

Also, feedback please! ^_^

Who do you choose?


----------



## Superbird

Geodude.

It has the super-effectiveness and the bulk to survive.


----------



## Barubu

Geodude. Earthquake will KILL!


----------



## Green

?) camp out in front of ho-oh until it's differently-colored and sparkly. then throw a master ball and party.


----------



## marbychu

Barubu said:


> Geodude. Earthquake will KILL!


For 1, Geodude doesn't have EQ yet. 2, it'll do no damage against Scyther. Learn your types.



KronoGreen said:


> ?) camp out in front of ho-oh until it's differently-colored and sparkly. then throw a master ball and party.


Yeah, are you gonna vote for real or not? If not, stop clogging up this thread.


----------



## Strife89

D) Pidgey. Gust _should_ bring on the hurtin'.

And I don't mind you voting if it helps advance the CYOA a little quicker.


----------



## marbychu

:) Thanks, Strife!

Are you voting 'cause of my like for the writing you're currently doing?


----------



## Barubu

Note to self: sarcasm doesn't work well over the internet.

Anywayz, yeah Pidgey.


----------



## Strife89

Barubu said:


> Note to self: sarcasm doesn't work well over the internet.


Depends on the context. It's usually easier to get across if an appropriate smiley is placed next to the text.

An evil wink
>;)
might have done the trick. :)


----------



## marbychu

What sarcasm?


----------



## Pwnemon

My favorite smiley for sarcasm is the tongue, :P.

Anyway, Geodude b/c 4x super.


----------



## Barubu

@Marbychu: When I said to send out Geodude and use Earthquake. :P, and >;). Got it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

E) Pull out your gun and shoot Silver in the head. Obtain a cool looking mask and rename yourself Goldschach.

...well, now that marby's been banned I guess that


----------



## Pwnemon

How DID Marbychu get banned?


----------



## Flora

Pwnemon said:


> How DID Marbychu get banned?


spamming/flaming/being a general jerk.


----------



## Strife89

Pwnemon said:


> How DID Marbychu get banned?


This was the last nail in the coffin.


----------

